# Company that makes Shirt labels?



## GAG Prints (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone know of a good and inexpensive company that makes labels for shirts. I plan on sewing them on our clothing line for neck tags. Hopefully I do not have to buy to many at once like 1000 minimum.

Thanks.

GAG Prints


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Search ebay on 'woven labels'. Some pretty good deals there.


----------



## GAG Prints (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will check it out. Any preferred sellers you know of?


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a girl on Etsy. Display-It. Her name is Reka. She's in TX. Good prices, SUPERFAST. Great customer service. LOW minimums. (I usually only buy 40 at a time).


----------

